# Swampland Tackle's Gathering in the Swamp Rodbuilders Get Together



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Swampland Tackle is having our 3rd annual Rodbuilders Get Together.

Event will be held at my rod shop at my home in Houma, Louisiana. Address is 204 Angelle Dr. 

Anyone who builds rods or is interested in learning to build rods is invited. Spouses are invited to come along also. We'll also have kits available for sale to anyone who might be interested in building their own rods but don't know where to start. Everything in stock will be available for sale at discounted prices. 

Door prizes will be awarded after dinner. 

Event will be held on Saturday April 30th from 9:00 AM until the last person leaves. Seminars and Demo's will be conducted all during the day on various topics and techniques having to do with building or decorating custom rods. A list of seminars will be added as each is confirmed. The event will be held on Saturday but for anyone staying the night and want to come over on Sunday we'll be ready for another day of activities. 

Lunch/Dinner will be Boiled Crawfish, corn, sausage, carrots, sweet and regular potatoes and mushrooms. Lots of desserts and drinks. This year we'll be asking for an optional 10.00 donation per person to help cover part of the expenses. 

If anyone is interested in attending please RSVP here or call me so that we can better estimate the amount of food we'll need.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

First one to rsvp, baby! I will be there! Jim


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm there.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Already confirmed!


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Lance - I'm in too - Count me in for a few door prizes - I'll be sure to get them to you earlier than last year -


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

I booked my flight on Thursday, I'll be down there supporting the craft teaching the art to builders that are interested in taking their skills to the next level. 

Here are a couple of pics from last year, looking forward to seeing those that were there last year again, and meeting builders attending for the first time


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Already confirmed ! We are in


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey I know one of those guys!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Hey I know one of those guys!


I know several of em. Ha! Of course, all good folks!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

We are in and have our hotel booked. Looking forward to it again this year. It was a blast


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Hey I know one of those guys!


Who is that dang hippie..........


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I am gonna try and fit this in! I will let you know for sure!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

2400tman said:


> Who is that dang hippie..........


Hey now! That dood makes some rock star fishing rods. We need to go fishing bro.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm not sure who the hippie is (Chris), but as soon as he turns his back I'm grabbing his rods and taking off, lol!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Hey now! That dood makes some rock star fishing rods. We need to go fishing bro.


Lol! Thanks brother and yes,,,,,,,,WE DO!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

TXFishSlayer said:


> I'm not sure who the hippie is (Chris), but as soon as he turns his back I'm grabbing his rods and taking off, lol!


Watch it!!! I got eyes back there!!! Lol:ac550::ac550::ac550:


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't forget to bring a few of your rods for show. I'll have a rod rack set up to display them on.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Swampland said:


> Don't forget to bring a few of your rods for show. I'll have a rod rack set up to display them on.


Will do!


----------



## fishinaggie78 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Gathering in the Swamp*

Just confirming - I'm in!
Vince


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Glad to have you over Vince.. I'll see you next week too I hope.


----------



## bwhntr31 (Sep 14, 2014)

The wife and I met you today at the show. We'll be there.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm a newbie to all this rod building. But I did buy a blank and some other stuff from you at the fishing show for my next build. I have a buddy that's teaching me along the way. You can count us in we will be there for the get together.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been working on the Topic List for the Swampland Gathering, it's going to be a nice mix of topics aimed at improving every builders skills. I'll be adding more as we near the date, here's what is on teh schedule of events so far:

- Building an Elegant Rod...clean & classy. Featuring Armando & Arthur aka Traditions & Mr A's Custom rods. 
- Carbon Fiber handle tips & tricks with Chad L and possible Bill Alabama.
- Mastering the Art of Acrylic - roundtable discussion; show and tell; hands on turning - featuring Lance Swampland, Chris L, and Jim M 
- Professional Marbling with Chris L & Arturo Garcia (hopefully)
- Decorative Wraps with Jim J & Billy V

There will be a lot of spin off topics as well, several have asked me to explain Decorative Grip Inlays, and when I discuss with Lance we'll see what other topics we can add.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Just a little more than a week away. All Rodbuilders are invited. Lots of food, drinks, great seminars, and door prizes. Everything will be on sale if you're looking to pick up some blanks and components while you're here. 
We have builders coming in from Alabama, Florida, Mississippi, Georgia, Texas, Louisiana and as far away as California. Should be a great time.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking forward to it Lance. I think we've got a nice list of topics to cover everyone form beginner to pro. GOing to be another great time, see you guys next week


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm gonna miss it this year, but it looks like a great lineup of topics/speakers!


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

I got my plans firmed up so keep a spot for me Lance!

Did you get an e-mail from me about the Point Blanks?

Mike


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Mike I did. I sent you a reply. Your message went to my spam folder.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

If Armando is doing a demo then I must attend. My wife and i will be there.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Good to hear Allan.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Looking forward to tomorrow! 
I have a slightly odd request: if anyone has a broken blank from a surf rod or offshore type rod (large diameter butt, of .75" to 1") they don't want, I need to make a large diameter reamer, and i could sure use the butt section... The largest Dream reamer is .685" OD, so, I need to cover from there up to about 0.8. If you can't find me, ask lance or Billy v. Thanks! Jim J


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim I may have what you're looking for.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Post some pics from the gathering! Wish I could have been there. The weather radar out of NOrleans didn't look good


----------

